# misting spray bottle



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

This is such a dumb question, I know, but where do you guys get your spray bottles? I have about 4 from my house from various places, but they all suck. None of them mist, they only stream. When I twist the nozzle for a mist all they do is either stream or just not shoot out anything. I'm assuming that hand-spraying a stream is not going to be good for some of my plants since I'd be drenching them. 

Anybody have any good spray-bottles that shoot out a good mist? Not looking for anything too fancy like a pesticide sprayer type mister nor a mistking, just something handheld and small that works well.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I found this on E-bay and it has worked well for me and my 5 tanks.

Plant or Personal Water Mister. Sprays a fine mist!! - eBay (item 170593670208 end time Feb-20-11 12:00:08 PST)

Just be sure to release the pressure when your done or it will drip a little when not in use.


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

Look at a haircut/salon supply store...those kind seem to work well.


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

I have something similar to this, picked up at local hardware store.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Go into any hardware store or garden center and you can buy the pump pesticide sprayers. A one or two gallon size one should work just fine.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I got one at a local reptile show, looks kind of like the one butterdslug posted, but its black. I have seen the exact ones at like homedepo and lowes. I used to have a hand one from the hair place, but after I got so many tanks it started to KILL my hand lol.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I use one similar to butterdslug that I picked up at home depot. Definately better than one that you need to keep squeezing to spray


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm looking for something small, so I'll check out hair places. I didn't even think of that. If they're around the same price as the ones at Lowes maybe I'lysl spring for one of those. 

Thanks for all the suggestions guys!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

target has one in the cleaning products area ... clear bottle w/ a red top/handle. i've bought several different ones from grocery stores and the like, and this one is the best i've found. doesn't crap out on you all the time like the cheapy ones do.

-brett


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

The bigger pump ones like I said I have cost like 10 bucks at like lowes. For a small little hand mister those cost like $1 at a hair place.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't get one from a pet store. As everyone here knows, as soon as the word "reptile" or "pet" is attached to something its value apparently increases exponentially when you can get the same thing at the above places for way cheaper.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I prefer the ones like the picture posted by butterslug as opposed to the standard sqeezing squirt bottles because they are easier. With the pumping models, you only have to pump the handle like 10 times and it will spray continuously for a while with good pressure, but the cheap kinds require a squeeze each time, which is time consuming and tiring for hands/ fingers.
Bryan


----------

